# Station d'accueil Ipod nano 6g



## gregfabian (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Novice en Ipod, j'ai eu en cadeau le dernier ipod nano avec le bracelet montre.
Afin de profiter au mieux chez moi de la musique dessus, je souhaite m'acheter une station d'accueil hi-fi (une tour) compatible iphone, ipad et ipod.

Ma question est si des personnes d'entre vous connaissent des stations d'accueil pour l'ipod 6g car en consultant les sites de ventes en ligne rien n'indique la compatibilité avec ce dernier?
Et vu les prix en général pour ces tours hi-fi, je ne voudrais éviter de me tromper dans mon achat. Mon intention se portait sur une tour H&B avec bon son mais en cherchant sur le net je ne trouve rien au sujet du 6g.

Merci par avance de votre aide.

Bonne journée


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2012)

Salut , jai un 6G sur une dock pas prevu pour lui (taille) mais avec un câble comme celui la mon problème a été résolu et ça marche Nickel

voili voilou


----------



## gregfabian (21 Mai 2012)

Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas cette astuce!!!
MERCI beaucoup iPadOne, je pense du coup m'orienter vers la tour hi-fi que j'ai vu et en parallèle acheter ce cable.
Et ce dernier peut se brancher sur n'importe quel dock?


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2012)

gregfabian a dit:


> Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas cette astuce!!!
> MERCI beaucoup iPadOne, je pense du coup m'orienter vers la tour hi-fi que j'ai vu et en parallèle acheter ce cable.
> Et ce dernier peut se brancher sur n'importe quel dock?



oui , tu met la femelle dans le dock et la mâle dans ton Nano et hop là ;-)

Psssss : j&#8217;ai aussi une bracelet pour Nano mais un spécial fait sur mesure  (en fait il sortira dans quelques mois dans les apples store)


----------



## gregfabian (21 Mai 2012)

Un très grand MERCI à toi, depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution... Tu es mon sauveur du jour! 

(je veux ce "super" new bracelet aussi :rateau


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2012)

gregfabian a dit:


> Un très grand MERCI à toi, depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution... Tu es mon sauveur du jour!
> 
> (je veux ce "super" new bracelet aussi :rateau



allez tiens je suis gentil (ou peu-etre méchant) voila la première image qui apparais sur le web sur mon dernier jouet en date (jen fait au moins 30 par années)

PS: lheure cest celle dAsie ou je vis


----------



## gregfabian (21 Mai 2012)

Woooow très très sympa. Ça m'intéresse fortement, je vais devoir attendre la sortie française 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

Et dis moi, qu'en penses-tu de celui ci avec un câble comme tu m'as dit ?

http://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...eil-ipod-iphone-ipad/f-106550117-hbip600.html

Merci a toi de m'aider comme tu le fais


----------

